# How to make a PROPER backswing!!



## JustOne (Sep 30, 2013)

I was a bit bored......... 


[video=youtube;8crIFt786jg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8crIFt786jg[/video]

:thup::thup:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2013)

Does this work for us non smokers?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 30, 2013)

I've watched it twice now.
I'm going to stick to roll ups


----------



## Rooter (Sep 30, 2013)

I have been off the fags for 6 days now. can you guess what i am thinking about now???!


----------



## Leftie (Sep 30, 2013)

Something in that James.

Took up golf sometime after giving up smoking and have always had a rubbish swing.

If I started smoking again would I have to play right handed?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2013)

Was the Mrs home when you made this video??


----------



## MGL (Sep 30, 2013)

Thats a good video IMO!

My bad shot is always with what I call my 'baseball bat' swing where I bring it around my body too much. Drives me mental; now I'll have the image of fags in my mind when swinging!


----------



## Jimbooo (Sep 30, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I was a bit bored......... 

:thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...

Next time, it needs to be done with little lego men, please.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 30, 2013)

Jimbooo said:



			Next time, it needs to be done with little lego men, please.
		
Click to expand...

Safety first, lego men should always wear a helmet when playing golf.


----------



## Jimbooo (Sep 30, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Safety first, lego men should always wear a helmet when playing golf.






Click to expand...

You win!!!!!  :lol:


----------



## CMAC (Sep 30, 2013)

This is ask the experts section isn't it. You asking JO?


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm sorry but this is typical of a coach using a person as a cash cow and getting them to do a text book swing which they may not be capable of!  A good example of my statement is we have a lad at my club who has the flattest swing you'll ever see and he does do "magical" things to get it back to the ball because he plays off 2, so, I disagree with you saying that a particular swing is wrong.

A good coach IMO will work with the person and get the best from him in association with his build, age and what he finds comfortable and natural for him to enjoy his golf.  Coaches that attempt to get you to do something their way or text book don't interest me as most know you won't achieve it but still want to book you in for another lesson in 2 weeks time, cha-ching. 

Nothing against you James but I find it offensive when someone says doing something a particular way is wrong, it may be quite affective for them, ala Jim Furyk


----------



## JustOne (Sep 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm sorry but this is typical of a coach using a person as a cash cow and getting them to do a text book swing which they may not be capable of!
		
Click to expand...

Totally different if you're physically not capable. 

This is discussing how to swing properly, if you choose to do it some other way by all means feel free, swing it around your ankles if you want.

... and Furyk's swing isn't far from exactly what I've said on that vid, so whatever it is you _think_ you know about Furyk's swing.......


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Totally different if you're physically not capable. 

This is discussing how to swing properly, if you choose to do it some other way by all means feel free, swing it around your ankles if you want.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that aggressive and defence response, it my opinion and I'm entitled to it!

You make no provision for this statement though, when you mention and example a low swing, you clearly state that its wrong, the 2 handicapper at my club is very fit and able so its not a case of "physically incapable", its a case of he is very successful with a very low sweeping swing which has to be seen to be believed and puts some forum distances to shame. 

I just think your opinion of saying something is simply wrong without clarifying that, was wrong, you should have gone on to say that if you do this but are successful with it, then stick with it but if your struggling, then this is possibly what you should be trying to do, IMO


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2013)

JustOne said:



			, so whatever it is you _think_ you know about Furyk's swing.......
		
Click to expand...

That's not a great response from someone looking to be a coach when someone casts a different opinion, is it?


----------



## JustOne (Sep 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			You make no provision for this statement though, when you mention and example a low swing, you clearly state that its wrong,
		
Click to expand...

It is wrong. You'd never be taught to swing that way... if you were you should get your money back from the, ..what was it? .... "_Cash-cow that gets you back for another lesson in 2 weeks time_".

The thread is titled "PROPER backswing"... not "Magical backswing that a 2 h/capper at Fish's club can get away with".


----------



## Rooter (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## JustOne (Sep 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			That's not a great response from someone looking to be a coach when someone casts a different opinion, is it?
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean? I've seen your comments about me *elsewhere* so I have nothing to prove. Just because I think your post on an internet forum was lame doesn't mean that I can't teach.


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2013)

JustOne said:



			It is wrong. You'd never be taught to swing that way...
		
Click to expand...

Possibly if your just starting out but how many people go for lessons after they've been playing for years and can't adjust to a "proper" back swing as they have ingrained faults, surely a good coach would work with what that person can do and get the best out him/her, not force them to attempt something because its proper and too difficult for them grasp!


----------



## JustOne (Sep 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			Possibly if your just starting out but how many people go for lessons after they've been playing for years and can't adjust to a "proper" back swing as they have ingrained faults
		
Click to expand...

Very common indeed, you discuss it with the person you are teaching..... it's their swing and they decide according to their own goals, you can only advise.


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2013)

JustOne said:



			What do you mean? I've seen your comments about me *elsewhere* so I have nothing to prove. Just because I think your post on an internet forum was lame doesn't mean that I can't teach.
		
Click to expand...

You'll have to pm a link to that, don't remember mentioning you or referring to you but if I did, it would have been my honest opinion.

I haven't said you can't teach, I said that it wasn't a very good response from someone who's looking to coach, a very defensive if not rude response IMO, especially italicing the word "think".

Is it only your way or the highway, I think you'd have a high turnover of pupils with that attitude.


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Very common indeed, you discuss it with the person you are teaching..... it's their swing and they decide according to their own goals, you can only advise.
		
Click to expand...

But you said it's wrong! Do you tell that your pupil and give them a choice or say I only teach the proper method, sorry....next...


----------



## JustOne (Sep 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			You'll have to pm a link to that, don't remember mentioning you or referring to you but if I did, it would have been my honest opinion.

I haven't said you can't teach, I said that it wasn't a very good response from someone who's looking to coach, a very defensive if not rude response IMO, especially italicing the word "think".

Is it only your way or the highway, I think you'd have a high turnover of pupils with that attitude.
		
Click to expand...

It's not 'my way or the highway', I just posted the PROPER way... like I said if someone wants to swing it around their ankles then they can. People do... and I'm sure they will continue to do so, but if the thread helps ONE person then it was worth writing (IMO)


----------



## JustOne (Sep 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			But you said it's wrong!
		
Click to expand...

It is wrong... that's 3 times I've said that... you would advise them that it's wrong, you could offer a tweak here and there if they want to build on that WRONG SWING or you can advise that they swing a bit more 'orthodox'.

think of it another way... someone grips the club with an *uber strong grip*... do you not think the pro would instantly try and get them to use a more neutral grip? was their original grip WRONG? or should the pro build them an entire swing based around their uber strong grip?


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2013)

JustOne said:



			It is wrong... that's 3 times I've said that... you would advise them that it's wrong, you could offer a tweak here and there if they want to build on that WRONG SWING or you can advise that they swing a bit more 'orthodox'.

think of it another way... someone grips the club with an *uber strong grip*... do you not think the pro would instantly try and get them to use a more neutral grip? was their original grip WRONG? or should the pro build them an entire swing based around their uber strong grip?
		
Click to expand...

You've missed the point, not surprising in the circumstances.

You have put together a vid on how to make a proper swing but make no reference that people may be already very comfortable and more importantly, successful with their current swing, should they change for changes sake just because its not the "proper way"?

You make no reference to this so your vid, IMO, is pushing a potential harmful message that what some people may be doing is wrong and they should stop immediately, is that what your saying!


----------



## JustOne (Sep 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			You've missed the point, not surprising in the circumstances.

You have put together a vid on how to make a proper swing but make no reference that people may be already very comfortable and more importantly, successful with their current swing, should they change for changes sake just because its not the "proper way"?
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the level of change. If you were a 20 h/cap golfer and you wanted to get to 15 h/cap do you not think your golf pro might suggest you had a better chance if you swung the club more ON plane rather than nowhere near?

If you were hooking and your pro said that was going to happen because of your strong grip would it not be changed even if you could then hardly hit the ball for a couple of months?

If you don't think people go thru this to get better then that's fair enough, but I can assure you that many, many people make changes for the long term gain.


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Depends on the level of change. If you were a 20 h/cap golfer and you wanted to get to 15 h/cap do you not think your golf pro might suggest you had a better chance if you swung the club more ON plane rather than nowhere near?

If you were hooking and your pro said that was going to happen because of your strong grip would it not be changed even if you could then hardly hit the ball for a couple of months?

If you don't think people go thru this to get better then that's fair enough, but I can assure you that many, many people make changes for the long term gain.
		
Click to expand...

You haven't answered the question, your referring to people with noticeable faults, if you have no major faults with the back swing, as such, should people change to the proper way just because its that, proper?


----------



## JustOne (Sep 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			your referring to people with noticeable faults, if you have no major faults with the back swing,....
		
Click to expand...

If you had no major faults you'd already have a good swing  

You might have minor faults.... even Mickelson, Woods, Rose, etc etc have swing coaches!


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2013)

JustOne said:



			If you had no major faults you'd already have a good swing  

Click to expand...

Not according to you you wouldn't, by major faults I meant you didn't always hook or slice it, it generally went straight or always had the same shape BUT, it wasn't a _proper_ back swing, should those people change or would you attempt to change them and tell them their back swing or total swing was wrong even though there was no major fault with what it was achieving!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 30, 2013)

Steady on you two. You'll be playing against each other next August at Gainsborough!!


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Steady on you two. You'll be playing against each other next August at Gainsborough!!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=JustOne&word2=Fish

No contest :smirk:


----------



## JustOne (Sep 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			Not according to you you wouldn't, by major faults I meant you didn't always hook or slice it, it generally went straight or always had the same shape BUT, it wasn't a _proper_ back swing, should those people change or would you attempt to change them and tell them their back swing or total swing was wrong even though there was no major fault with what it was achieving!
		
Click to expand...

It's up to THE PLAYER. Taking your 2 h/cap buddy as an example... if he's happy with his game then he can swing it how he likes. If he's not happy then he has choices and it's up to him to decide accordingly. I don't think I've ever changed someone's swing who didn't want to.

If I make a post about the 'PROPER grip' will we be debating all those who already have a grip they like?


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2013)

JustOne said:



			It's up to THE PLAYER. Taking your 2 h/cap buddy as an example... if he's happy with his game then he can swing it how he likes. If he's not happy then he has choices and it's up to him to decide accordingly. I don't think I've ever changed someone's swing who didn't want to.

If I make a post about the 'PROPER grip' will we be debating all those who already have a grip they like?
		
Click to expand...

Ironically the reason his swing is low but extremely effective is his grip is in reverse, by that I mean he is right handed with his left hand being the lower in a base ball style, is that wrong? Maybe if he changed his grip he would achieve a proper back swing, I'll let him know at the weekend where he's going wrong...


----------



## brendy (Sep 30, 2013)

Do you two lovebirds want to take this to pm's before it turns messy...again or can you keep it civil?


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2013)

brendy said:



			Do you two lovebirds want to take this to pm's before it turns messy...again or can you keep it civil?
		
Click to expand...

I don't see any issues here, do you?  I'm simply debating a point of view


----------



## One Planer (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd like to chip in if I may?

When I went for lessons earlier in the year, I was an classic example of the two points (James and Fish).

I had an unconventional self taught swing. The swing, on its good days, was very effective. On the bad days it was honking. 

My old swing got me around my course in a PB of 74 and I'd crack 80 every now and again, typically then last round before lessons shooting 77.

You may ask, why would I change my swing?

Simple. I wasn't shooting as low as often as I'd like and my handicap was stagnant at 17 (I only got to 16 through annual review). My misses were quite severe, and on both sides of the course.

We all have a mental image of how we swing a club, myself , I thought pretty similar to Justin Rose :rofl:

When my pro first videod me as part of my lessons, shocked doesn't he even come into it. So many faults and compensations it wasn't even funny.

I set out for the long term, not a short term patch. My pro understood this and has worked with me since to make my swing stronger. I started at the beginning. Stripped it right back and began afresh. Lots of practice and swearing, but progress is being made :thup:

My misses are now much less severe, my handicap has dropped to 14 and I'm breaking 80 more and more often. 

I couldn't do this with 'patches' on my old swing. It would require compensations elsewhere in the swing to make it work regularly. 

I went back to the beginning  as I'd only been playing 3 years so I didn't have 20 years of bad habits to break, although the old habits of mine still creep in from time to time.

If I'd been playing for 20 years with my old swing, I'm sure the habits would be much harder to break. 

My point is this. It's all about what you want from your swing and where you want to go with it. If you want to get lower from a new player or stagnant handicap, you have to accept that chances will have to take place. 

How far you want to take those changes is up to you, how much you want  to change is up to you. The pro can advise, and you obviously pay for his advise, but how much you actually change comes down to you as a person and where you want your swing to be in the long term.


----------



## Robobum (Sep 30, 2013)

"Proper"??!! 

Interesting description you use there. How many people have you seen with this "proper" backswing?


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2013)

Robobum said:



			"Proper"??!! 

Interesting description you use there. How many people have you seen with this "proper" backswing?
		
Click to expand...

None, theirs a huge gap in the market though to teach it :smirk:

[that's a joke by the way before anyone gets @rsey]


----------



## CMAC (Sep 30, 2013)

brendy said:



*Do you two lovebirds want to take this to pm's* before it turns messy...again or can you keep it civil?
		
Click to expand...

defeats the point of a public forum though wouldnt it

They both are being civil and it's an interesting debate- well I find it interesting:thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 1, 2013)

Thats a good explanation of how the club should move in a model backswing James.   It would be 'Model' in that it creates the ideal angles that have the best chance for good ball striking without having to make compensations.    

OK, many golfers play good golf without a 'Model' type backswing as they have the ability to make suitable compensations in the downswing.  However, many, many golfers have problems with good ball impact because their swing is not model and they do not have the ability and/or understanding how to return the clubface to the ball such that it creates good impact conditions.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 1, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Thats a good explanation of how the club should move in a model backswing James.   It would be 'Model' in that it creates the ideal angles that have the best chance for good ball striking without having to make compensations.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, :thup: ....appreciated.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 2, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I was a bit bored......... 


[video=youtube;8crIFt786jg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8crIFt786jg[/video]

:thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is that a tip for a draw.:smirk: or how to smoke it.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 2, 2013)

Not quite sure what you were trying to achieve with the vid, apart from maybe some realism about where most of the swing happens.

I don't like the analogy about 'hiding the club-head from the camera' though. That, and your explanation/demo, imply that the club-head path from P2 (to P4) is vertical, with nothing happening behind this line. Clearly, the club-head does travel behind the shoulders/backside line. Just check where the club-head is at P3 in sample swings.

And perhaps worth calling it  'model' swing rather than 'proper'. As you stated, there's plenty of variance about where the shaft is pointing at P2 amongst Pros (compare Rickie Fowler and Hunter Mahan's - or even Charlie Wi's - positions).

This sort of thing was the 'problem' the authors of 'Swing Like a Pro' - what did they (nearly) all do identically.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 2, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Not quite sure what you were trying to achieve with the vid
		
Click to expand...

Just setting myself up for some criticism, that's all,... I miss it if I go more than 5 minutes without :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 2, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Just setting myself up for some criticism, that's all,... I miss it if I go more than 5 minutes without :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well, making a rambling unscripted vid with silly props would seem likely to achieve that.

Perhaps more likely this again! 


JustOne said:



			Don't stroke my already over-rated ego!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

This subject is one of areas that I think the independent Dr Jeff Mann does very well - even rationalising Eamonn Darcy's one, something David Leadbetter couldn't (bring himself to) do!

http://perfectgolfswingreview.net/backswing.htm


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 2, 2013)

Re-found this thread that identifies/explains the Positions/Alignments

http://thesandtrap.com/t/53724/the-ps-positions-or-as-alignments-in-the-golf-swing

Try to avoid the PO one!


----------



## JustOne (Oct 2, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Perhaps more likely this again! 

Click to expand...

Over-rated as in *I* don't rate it very high... I just post, everyone else applies the ego.



Foxholer said:



			This subject is one of areas that I think the independent Dr Jeff Mann does very well - even rationalising Eamonn Darcy's one, something David Leadbetter couldn't (bring himself to) do!

http://perfectgolfswingreview.net/backswing.htm

Click to expand...

Which part of that am I supposed to be agreeing/disagreeing with?



Foxholer said:



			Re-found this thread that identifies/explains the Positions/Alignments

http://thesandtrap.com/t/53724/the-ps-positions-or-as-alignments-in-the-golf-swing

Try to avoid the PO one! 

Click to expand...

Which part of that am I supposed to be agreeing/disagreeing with?


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 2, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Over-rated as in *I* don't rate it very high... I just post, everyone else applies the ego.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should check the meaning of 'ego'.  http://www.thefreedictionary.com/ego



JustOne said:



			Which part of that am I supposed to be agreeing/disagreeing with?
		
Click to expand...

For both...

You don't you need to do either, unless you wish to. In which case you can do either - your choice.

Though it would be a surprise for you not to want to have the last word!


----------



## JustOne (Oct 2, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Though it would be a surprise for you not to want to have the last word! 

Click to expand...

Thought it would be a surprise for you not to criticise something without actually having clue what you're talking about. Actually scrap that, it wasn't a surprise. 

Everything in those two links support the video that I posted, unless you want to dispute that in a measured discussion. If not then I'm happy to have 'the last word' as you say.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 2, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Safety first, lego men should always wear a helmet when playing golf.






Click to expand...

You legend!


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 2, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Thought it would be a surprise for you not to criticise something without actually having clue what you're talking about. Actually scrap that, it wasn't a surprise. 

Everything in those two links support the video that I posted, unless you want to dispute that in a measured discussion. If not then I'm happy to have 'the last word' as you say.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Indeed, they do say the same - that was what what I was saying. No dispute, you should also read posts rather than simply considering them as disagreement/criticism.

Those links do explain it rather better imo. So there was criticism of the presentation, not what (I believe) you were attempting to get across.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 2, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Those links do explain it rather better imo.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously????  I thought adding the power accumulators, pressure points and the internal alignment relationship of the left arm flying wedge was a bit intense for a cigarette twirling video  :smirk:


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 3, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Seriously????  I thought adding the power accumulators, pressure points and the internal alignment relationship of the left arm flying wedge was a bit intense for a cigarette twirling video  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Try putting that vid of yours on YouTube and see what sort of comments you get about it!



Foxholer said:



			Though it would be a surprise for you not to want to have the last word! 

Click to expand...

Try to resist it this time!


----------



## JustOne (Oct 3, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Try putting that vid of yours on YouTube and see what sort of comments you get about it!
		
Click to expand...

It's on Youtube :thup:




			Wow, just wow.  I was under the spell of this illusion and once I did it properly my wrist set/club position is now is a MUCH better position.  I never could get it right in the backswing, but I think I was misunderstanding this exact concept.  Why have more people not talked about this?
		
Click to expand...





			That was a succinct explanation, Thanks for that!
		
Click to expand...





			Great explanation
		
Click to expand...





			Excellent video.
		
Click to expand...





			Good insights there, You are depicting the second half of backswing from the ASI perspective.
		
Click to expand...





			If there is forward swing thought is even half as good as this one, I'd love to hear it.
		
Click to expand...

These are the comments I like taken from here http://www.golfwrx.com/forums/topic/915155-the-real-arm-swing-illusion-made-with-real-cigarettes/ , and my inbox has gone ballistic there with thanks and questions.... from here (GM) I get "egotist!"


----------



## CrapHacker18 (Oct 3, 2013)

A chap goes away....

Comes back....

& Wonders what has changed.








Answer

Not a lot

:fore:


----------



## JustOne (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey Clive.... can I phone you? now?


----------



## CrapHacker18 (Oct 3, 2013)

TBH I'm just off to bed and my phone's up in the bedroom next to the mrs, so I think it may just get me kicked in the nuts if you ring now.

Just thought I'd sneak in unannounced and see what's changed. :mmm:

I'm free tomorrow lunchtime if that's any good ?????? :thup:





G'night

:ears:


----------



## JustOne (Oct 3, 2013)

CrapHacker18 said:



			I think it may just get me kicked in the nuts if you ring now.
		
Click to expand...

I'll phone now!!!! :rofl:







Will try and call you tomorrow :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 3, 2013)

JustOne said:



			It's on Youtube :thup:

These are the comments I like taken from here http://www.golfwrx.com/forums/topic/915155-the-real-arm-swing-illusion-made-with-real-cigarettes/ , and my inbox has gone ballistic there with thanks and questions.... from here (GM) I get "egotist!" 

Click to expand...

Here's a couple of not so enthusiastic ones that align with my comments...

'I thought I saw white powder specks on the table?' 

'i'm sorry but either 1) you are ugly or 2) you want to remain anonymous, because explaining this would be so much more logical with an actual golf club and golfer.  hopefully 2. '

'Drivel!......'

You are certainly correct about the back-swing not happening around (as opposed to a little behind) the back, but I'd be very surprised if there were many that thought that anyway. 

But, as I stated in my first post, it doesn't simply flip from P2 vertically upward. I'm sure that the Swing Like a Pro guys had a track that proves that - just like the blue path in the downswing one in Mann's expose. To correct one illusion (the 180-270 degree/behind the back one), but introduce another (the vertical flip from P2) should not happen!

I wish you well improving the presentation and scripting in the next one though.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			I wish you well improving the presentation and scripting in the next one though.
		
Click to expand...

He is going to use Cigars next time just in case anyone is still using Wilson "Fatshafts"


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 3, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			He is going to use Cigars next time just in case anyone is still using Wilson "Fatshafts"
		
Click to expand...

Better to use a REAL back-swing in the first place imo. There are plenty of those about. 

And resolve the discrepancies/contradictions and the iffy (imo) analogy.

Btw. Who were the students 'swinging the club around the body soooo flat.....' If they were shown the positions from the Sandtrap that I linked to - and a vid of their own versus a Pro swing, I'm certain they'd want to change - along the lines of the vid.

The way it is, there are so many 'holes' in it that, if I didn't know JO can produce results, I'd reject that vid (and the producer) as absolute rubbish!


----------



## JustOne (Oct 3, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			But, as I stated in my first post, it doesn't simply flip from P2 vertically upward.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I said that a wedge would be somewhere between 11&12 a 7- iron might be from 10-30 to 11 and a driver might be at 10. The part that you're disputing is that the rotation of the shoulder adds more depth as this pic shows, which again, is part of the illusion of 3D movement...


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 3, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I'm pretty sure I said that a wedge would be somewhere between 11&12 a 7- iron might be from 10-30 to 11 and a driver might be at 10. The part that you're disputing is that the rotation of the shoulder adds more depth as this pic shows, which again, is part of the illusion of 3D movement...
		
Click to expand...

That was only 1 of the issues. Stuff was wrong, missing, muddled or plain bad! IMO of course. And if the name is accurate, there's a considerable number of massively wealthy Pro golfers that are not making 'Proper' back-swings!

That's why I say you should have used a real swing(s), as per the Sandtrap Positions one - where comments can be added to the main thrust. 

Nothing wrong with what I think you were trying to achieve - though that concept has never been something I've needed to consider. It's the presentation that's tosh - imo.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 3, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			That was only 1 of the issues. Stuff was wrong, missing, muddled or plain bad! IMO of course. And if the name is accurate, there's a considerable number of Pro golfers that are not making 'Proper' back-swings!
		
Click to expand...

What name?  and what was 'wrong', 'missing', 'muddled' or 'plain bad'?


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 3, 2013)

JustOne said:



			What name?  and what was 'wrong', 'missing', 'muddled' or 'plain bad'?
		
Click to expand...

The thread title/name!

Read my earlier posts.

But samples...

Wrong
The 270 degree position does exist - at least for sufficient that it's wrong to say, as you do, that it doesn't.
Missing
As you've 'admitted', the depth increase caused by the shoulder rotation
Muddled
Your Parallel, Vertical, Horizontal confusion
Bad
The analogy of 'hiding the club-head from the camera'
The use of cigs when a real swing would be much better.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 3, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			The thread title/name!
		
Click to expand...

 Uh-oh, it's the thread title police!!

What would YOU have preferred? :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 3, 2013)

JustOne said:



			What would YOU have preferred? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Can we have another poll?


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 3, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Uh-oh, it's the thread title police!!

What would YOU have preferred? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No thread police here mate. I don't give a damn what it's called. Just pointing out the discrepancy between this and a large number of top Pros. Had you read the post properly, I would have expected you to have realised.



Snelly said:





JustOne said:



			He's at it again....... 

Click to expand...

I am starting to think that you're not very bright...
		
Click to expand...

Getting boring, but yet again, inclined to agree! Will I start using Zing 2s soon?  A mate's Eye 2 1-iron works well but couldn't be described as pretty!


----------



## JustOne (Oct 3, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			The thread title/name!
		
Click to expand...




Foxholer said:



			I don't give a damn what it's called.
		
Click to expand...


Foxy and Snelly..... sitting in a tree......


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 3, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Foxy and Snelly..... sitting in a tree......
		
Click to expand...

How childish!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			How childish!
		
Click to expand...

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2013)

I need a top up, back soon


----------



## JustOne (Oct 3, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			How childish!
		
Click to expand...

You mean like extracting quotes from a different thread and inserting them just to try and have some 'upmanship' on someone to make them look foolish?

You can have the last word, (go ahead, get your final remark in) because I'm out of this thread unless someone wants to ask a genuine question pertaining to understanding the video rather than just moan about the thread title.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 3, 2013)

JustOne said:



			...

You can have the last word, (go ahead, get your final remark in) because I'm out of this thread unless someone wants to ask a genuine question pertaining to understanding the video rather than just moan about the thread title.
		
Click to expand...

And for the 3rd time you got it wong! I'm not moaning about the title!

Bye!


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			And for the 3rd time you got it wong! I'm not moaning about the title!

Bye!
		
Click to expand...

Shame you are not playing at West Hill Foxie. You could have played with James and settled your disagreement on the course.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 3, 2013)

richart said:



			Shame you are not playing at West Hill Foxie. You could have played with James and settled your disagreement on the course.

Click to expand...

  You could play with both of them, I get enough of bickering toddlers at home!!


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 3, 2013)

therod said:



			You could play with both of them, I get enough of bickering toddlers at home!!

Click to expand...

And keep track of the 2 shot penalties for giving Advice! 

Though 'Keep out of the heather' is all that's needed!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 3, 2013)

Can you lot grow up

Thread closed

Have a look at the locked threads thread on website feedback


----------

